# Safe Kitty Chew Toys?



## LadyGrey (Oct 31, 2003)

LittleWill Loves to chew on things (ie. Phone charger cords-2 so far, earrings, books, shoelaces & string). Are there any chewable things I can get that are safe for cats? I picked up a rubber doggie chew toy but I think it smells too rubbery for him. Also tried a toothbrush shaped Greenie, but it's not as appetizing as my jewelry. How about the rawhide or stick chews for dogs? would that be okay for him?
Looking for ideas to break this habit or distract him! 
thanks!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Stuffed toys and mice are good for kitty chewing.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby's favorite chewtoy is a small burlap bag filled with catnip. I get them from Petsmart. It's made by Cosmic County Catnip. He actually will crawl into his little toy cubby and dig through all the toys to pull out that one.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas chews alot too, so I got him the rawhide chew sticks, chicken flavored. He likes them, but doesn't chew on them alot. Mostly he just carries them around in his mouth like a dog.

I don't know if they're bad for them, but they don't seem to have hurt Thomas.


----------



## ccunnin2 (Jun 21, 2004)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Thomas chews alot too, so I got him the rawhide chew sticks, chicken flavored. He likes them, but doesn't chew on them alot. Mostly he just carries them around in his mouth like a dog.
> 
> I don't know if they're bad for them, but they don't seem to have hurt Thomas.


You might want to be careful with rawhide. While the choking potential may not be as great with a cat, there are still the inherent problems with the product itself.

The hides are preserved and cured to prevent them from spoiling. Most inexpensive rawhide comes from developing countries, where chemical usage is largely unregulated. Carcinogens and other toxins found in imported rawhide have included arsenic, lead, mercury, chromium salts, and formaldehyde. 

It is somewhat safer to buy high-grade, compressed, "naturally" cured products that come from either Canada or the United States. Chemical processing still happens here, but it is apparently more closely regulated.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

That's good to know. I don't really worry about it, since Thomas doesn't really chew on them much...just run around putting them in fun places...like my laundry basket. He prefers to chew on plastic things, like the resevoir on the fresh flow fountain, plastic bags, toilet paper (he eats big hunks of it out), the plastic pulls on my mini-blinds...pretty much anything dangerous.


----------

